# Hi, novice here. What are they?



## melje (Jul 26, 2020)

I am sure this question gets ask ALL THE TIME, but! I am going to post some photos and can anyone offer me any insight about whether my 7 week old chickies are pullets or cockerels? Also what type of chicken each one might be? I'm wondering if one is a speckled Sussex hen. I was told they're just backyard mix. There are six of them; three white, one spotted, one black, one orange.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It looks like there is two males of the white with black spots birds. I have no clue what they are.

The buff looks like and Orpington and is female. 

The black and white looks male and maybe the black one. 

Seeing combs makes it easier to tell sex.


----------



## melje (Jul 26, 2020)

I’ve read the combs can also be misleading, which is what’s making this kind of frustrating. I have a hunch two of the white ones are roosters though because the third white one doesn’t look quite as rooster-y, haha.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes, they can be. But if the combs develop at a young age and start turning red quickly then that is most often a male. Single comb birds are the easiest to tell. 

The birds that you're calling white, there are two roos and one pullet.


----------

